# Do you have a Holy Grail of Saws?



## wendell (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you have a saw that you absolutely want to add to your collection? Doesn't have to be practical and may not even be one that you would use very often. Just one that would be a blast to own.

I have 2, a McCulloch SP125 and a Sachs Dolmar 166. I've been looking for a couple years and have finally found one but don't have it in my possession yet. I'll post a pic when I get it.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 6, 2011)

Stihl O90 Contra. Just cause it's huge, not even sure I could lift one. LOL


----------



## wendell (Aug 6, 2011)

amateur cutter said:
			
		

> Stihl O90 Contra. Just cause it's huge, not even sure I could lift one. LOL



I figured that would be the first one posted and a very good choice it is.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 6, 2011)

Husky 3120XP,McCulloch SP125 w/ 36" bar,Stihl 090.They are next,though it'll  take me a few yrs to get them.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 6, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BOX-Stihl-0...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=1859715072791455391

Oh wow.... 17 hrs left on Auction,high bidder is $2330. Way out of my price range unfortunately.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 6, 2011)

I was looking at the Contra on You Tube (holy hell!) but I found a few of these...

What are they used for?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94aRwyS6dFE&NR=1


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 6, 2011)

A minty 242XP or Jonsered 920


----------



## Battenkiller (Aug 6, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Husky 3120XP,McCulloch SP125 w/ 36" bar,Stihl 090.They are next,though it'll  take me a few yrs to get them.



Well, my fellow antique tool junkie... I would have thought you'd have included the Disston No. 77 backsaw in your list.  It tops mine.  No one said anything about the saws having to be gas-powered, did they? :coolsmile:


----------



## Thistle (Aug 6, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I didnt forget that one.Its on my antique hand tool 'wish list'  :coolgrin: I do have 3 different length No. 4 Backsaws though,steel backs with different tooth patterns.Dating from 1896 to the late 30's,they hold an edge for a long time,even in hardwoods.They sure knew how to temper those blades back then!

Thanks for the Disston reminder though - I * did* forget about the Disston DO-101 90cc 1 man saw & the Disston DA-211 180cc 2 cylinder 2 man saw. The DA-211 is considered by many to be one of the most durable & reliable saws ever made,with demand today & price tag to match!


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 7, 2011)

Echo 55EV.  The horz. twin 2-stroke would be a riot to run.  Know where I can have one (it's in pieces but salvageable) but the owner wants way too much $$ for a boxed saw. lol


----------



## wendell (Aug 7, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Disston reminder though - I * did* forget about the Disston DO-101 90cc 1 man saw & the Disston DA-211 180cc 2 cylinder 2 man saw. The DA-211 is considered by many to be one of the most durable & reliable saws ever made,with demand today & price tag to match!



I do like the Disstons! First time I got to run the business end of a DA-211 I was too far from the log. As those teeth hit the wood, I got the jerk of my life. I'm no small man and that thing pulled me like I couldn't believe.


----------



## wendell (Aug 7, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Echo 55EV.  The horz. twin 2-stroke would be a riot to run.  Know where I can have one (it's in pieces but salvageable) but the owner wants way too much $$ for a boxed saw. lol



I have that one on my list too.


----------



## wendell (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, it is not in my possession yet but a friend picked it up for me today so guess I can let the cat out of the bag. This was a picture from his ad. Obviously, the saw needs some cleaning. 







Model: 166

MANUFACTURED BY:
        DOLMAR MASCHINEN-FABRIK GmbH & Co.
        HAMBURG, GERMANY
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER:
        166
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT:
        118 cc (7.2 cu. in.)
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS:
        1
CYLINDER BORE:
        56 mm (2.20 in.)
PISTON STROKE:
        48 mm (1.89 in.)
CYLINDER TYPE:
        Aluminum with chrome plated bore
INTAKE METHOD:
        Piston ported
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.:
        5.9 kW (12 HP SAE)
WEIGHT :
        12.4 kg with 53 cm bar & chain
27.3 lbs. with 21 in. bar & chain
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION:
        One Man operation
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM:
        Anti-vibration
CHAIN BRAKE:
        Yes, mechanical
CLUTCH:
        Centrifugal
DRIVE TYPE:
        Direct
CONSTRUCTION:
        Die cast magnesium
MAGNETO TYPE:
        Electronic


----------



## wendell (Sep 9, 2011)

And here it is now that I've got it all cleaned up and running well.


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 9, 2011)

Wendell, that's an absolute beauty my friend. Well done! If I ever get to your side of the lake I wanna pull the trigger on that thing? A C


----------



## Jags (Sep 9, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> I was looking at the Contra on You Tube (holy hell!) but I found a few of these...
> 
> What are they used for?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94aRwyS6dFE&NR=1



Those are called a "bow" saw.  Typically designed for reduced kickback when used for brushing.

Wendell - Nice saw dude.  12HP?  What the heck you cutting?

And next question - who the heck would put a 21" B & C on a 118cc saw?  That would be like a 42" lawnmower with a 454 chevy strapped to it.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 9, 2011)

Woah.  :coolgrin: Helluva saw there,Wendell.

Jags- Bows were first developed for cutting stacks of pulpwood in the southern US.Never used one,but have seen them in operation.Supposed to be much faster than a normal bar.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 9, 2011)

A really big saw would just not be useful for me.  Something like a 362 or a 441, but then I honestly don't even NEED that.


----------



## Jags (Sep 9, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Jags- Bows were first developed for cutting stacks of pulpwood in the southern US.



True - and that would explain the size of the saw head on that bow, but later down the road, the bows were added to smaller saws for the limbing chores, supposedly less kickback in the brush (or at least that it how I understand it).


----------



## smokinj (Sep 9, 2011)

amateur cutter said:
			
		

> Stihl O90 Contra. Just cause it's huge, not even sure I could lift one. LOL



I would have to agree, but I am very happy with the 880. Anything north of 110cc is on my list though! the 125sp would be just as cool!  :cheese:


----------



## Thistle (Sep 9, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. When Dad bought his 3400 in early '81,he couldve gotten the bow for it.Dont remember what the cost was,but its shown in the Owner's Manual.I wanted one,being the typical fearless 17yr old kid who thought he could handle anything - but I remember Dad's exact words - "HELL NO!!"   :lol: Every few months I see one with an original bow on Ebay,they can bring top dollar.Last one in mid June sold for around $300,pretty good for a 30 yr old saw I thought.


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 10, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BOX-Stihl-090-AV-Chainsaw-/160629609528?_trksid=p4340.m8&_trkparms=algo=MW&its=C&itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=1859715072791455391
> 
> Oh wow.... 17 hrs left on Auction,high bidder is $2330. Way out of my price range unfortunately.



was it 4200 new??


----------



## wendell (Sep 10, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Wendell - Nice saw dude.  12HP?  What the heck you cutting?
> 
> And next question - who the heck would put a 21" B & C on a 118cc saw?  That would be like a 42" lawnmower with a 454 chevy strapped to it.



Whatever I can!  ;-) 

I don't know what they were thinking. Even at 36" now, it's underbarred. I'll try to get some video later today.

And for the question earlier about the bow saw, my understanding is they were used to prevent pinching of a traditional bar when cutting pulpwood.


----------



## wendell (Sep 10, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> A really big saw would just not be useful for me.  Something like a 362 or a 441, but then I honestly don't even NEED that.



Looking at my sig, I think need left the equation a long time ago.  :cheese:


----------



## wendell (Sep 10, 2011)

estang said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, in today's dollars, it's probably pretty close. I know the the larger Mac's were north of $4000 in today's $.


----------



## wendell (Sep 11, 2011)

Finally got a video made. Unfortunately, this is the only wood i had so didn't get to run it much. This saw is awesome! (BTW, that is the branch I mentioned in the Wood Shed.)


----------



## Thistle (Sep 11, 2011)

*thumbs up!*  I hope that has a decomp button lol  :coolgrin:


----------



## wayneg (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been cutting all of my firewood (only about 3 full cords a year or so) primarily with a McCulloch Pro Mac 10-10.  Its big brother, the Pro Mac 700, has been on my wish list for awhile but whenever I've seen them the price has been too high for me.  Last month I finally got a clean, late model one off of Craigslist for $75.  It cuts great, although it is definitely more thirsty for mix than its little brother.  Pics are hopefully attached.


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 13, 2011)

That is one H... of a saw Wendell. Looks & sounds great!

Wayneg, love those old Macs too, just wear the ear protection LOL. A C


----------



## wendell (Sep 13, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> *thumbs up!*  I hope that has a decomp button lol  :coolgrin:



No decomp. You need to be committed before you pull the rope. Half hearted efforts will be punished.


----------

